# Pair of boy pups on petfinder



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Came across this adorable pair tonight...two boys who are four months, a family got them from a breeder but couldn't afford them I think it said.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25457906


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

They are in Puyallup, WA.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would think the breeder would have taken them back. Linda needs two more boys!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, but something about that makes no sense at all.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

No sense at all. How could they afford to buy them, but now, not have the money to keep them?
Why wouldn't the breeder take them bacK? They are still at the age where the breeder could sell them again.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

It really doesn't make sense! They are not that far from me though... Don't need a puppy.... don't need two puppies! Resist. Resist!  Hope they find a good home!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

It is strange. Only thing I could think of is they were from a puppy mill or backyard breeder...came with illnesses (bordatella, puppy cough), and therefore major vet bills.


----------

